# how to get my dog to like water...



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

my female i just rescued her name is Jasmine she is from a breeder that didn't want her because she was "worthless"(no papers) so i really don't know about her past. She is going to be 2 in May from what the breeder said... well i am a fisher and love to go fishing and go to the river every weekend and even after work or school..I always take my dogs to the river with me but Jasmine is scared to death of water! Even when i give her a bath she freezes up and gets scared.... Is there a way i can get her to like water so she can have fun with my other dogs at the river?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

take her to the water a LOT!!! Once she's comfortable and trusts you (you did say you just got her, so you probably need to build a relationship so to speak with her before you try to teach her anything aside from basic house training) , I would start leash walking her first up near the water.... then gradually get closer until you walk her through water that just coveres her feet......then gradually just keep getting deeper. The important thing is to not scare her worse. Of course , most of our dogs we raised and started them being around water at a pretty young age. So when they got comfortable walking in very shallow water but would actually go in over their head, we took them to the creek and one of us stood in the water and the other went to the bank and threw them in.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks a lot well we have bonded a lot i have had her for about 4 weeks now and had her with me a lot because i fixed her right away so she was around me A LOT! i think we have a good relationship she follows me around like a shadow! lol yeah i dont know what the previous owner did but whatever it was she doesn't like water at all! i am taking her tonight to the river before it gets dark.... usually i go there with my girlfriend and she sits at the with Jasmine... jasmine crys and wants to go in the water to get to me but she is to scared to... and when my girlfriend takes her on the leash to try and get her in the water just a little bit jasmine tries to pull back to the land....


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

my puppy used to never want to get in the water untill one day at the lake he saw another dog swimming and now he loves it. I'd try letting him see another dog swim if its possible.


----------

